# Mobile Suit Gundam 0082



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2010)

It is the year 0082 UC, January 12th, the war between the Earth Federation and the space forces of Zeon wages on. Bright Noa is preparing to launch into space with his forces to start operation Dawn Break, taking many elite newtypes with him, and to help take back the colonies now controlled by Zeon. The Zeon forces know of this operation, and Lum Star has been put in charge of stopping it, taking Zeon's covert ops under his command.



A Zeon soldier walks up to a door, pushing the button in front of him, as the door slides open, he walks in to the bridge of the ship. 

Zeon Soldier *"Captain Star, all preparations to launch are ready, here are the reports on all the soldiers you asked for."*

Lum Star *"Thank you ensign, that is all."*

The Zeon soldier salutes and leaves the room, Lum looks over the reports, which are a list of soldiers he is taking with him, amongst this list, the names of Rick Gene, Fenix Jarrant, and the "Black Lightning" Jace Beleren, stand out as exceptional soldiers.

They are aboard Axis, Zeon's largest base. A young soldier with crimson red hair floats across the hallway, he starts to shiver a bit, he takes out a medicine capsule and pops a few pills into his mouth. Fenix thinks about the murders again then quickly concentrates, arriving at the dock where the ship he is bordering is at. A soldier passes by, they give each other salutes, looking past him at a black ship, painted that way to camouflage itself in space

*"So this is my ship eh, The Black Raven."* Fenix said to himself

He could see several mobile suits being loaded onto the ship, he pushed himself into the dock to go meet his Captain for the first time who was inside of the ship already.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 13, 2010)

"so, it's no good after"

Without saying another word, Jace laid down his tools. His attempt at making his Zaku faster ended up as another failure. No matter what he tried, the Zaku would not respond fast enough. He had go so far as to replace the entire engine. It had seemed to work a first, but the consumption of fuel made it almost impossible to use in battle. The large engine also made him a big target.

Deciding to work on the Zaku later, Jace packed up his tools and headed for the mess hall.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 14, 2010)

"Commander," Trace saluted, face and body clear of expression.

"It's been a while," Reed gestured for him to sit. "You've been assigned to Ral?"

"Sir." Nothing lived within his tone as had always been the case. "A fine ship named after a fine man."

"That she is." Reed, sighed immediately following that, "I only wish I were able to command my own ship, but politics..." he gestured at his desk.

"You're nearing an Admiral now, sir."

"And you are still a grunt, why is that?" Deadly silence. Trying to lighten the mood, "Haha, you know the The Black Raven?"

"Of course sir. I heard she is the pride of the fleet."

"Haha, that son of a bitch robbed me of my spot as captain. A damn good captain himself, but now I'll be left without the glory!" He chuckled for a moment, and continued, "Have you seen her?"

"No. She is confidential."

"That she is, and she was robbed from me. Even I haven't the slightest detail, in the end, only the captain and her crew found out about her. Heed my warning, however, Trace, watch out for Star. That son of a bitch...something isn't right about him...."

Trace stood, bowed, "Captain."

"It's Commodore now." A smirk and they both shared a chuckle before Trace disappeared into the hallway again.

_____________________________________________

Trace ran his hand over his Dom. It had been a few months since then...and this Dom...it had been stained so many times by both his own blood and that of his enemies. The very thought brought a smile to his, so beautiful....

Around him nervous engineers watched him in awe. What was he doing? If he'd only let them work on it as they were supposed to, this would have been done a long time ago, but he had been stubborn of it. Nobody could touch the Dom. 16 hours a day, every day- lest there was combat, in which case it was just whenever he could spare the time- he spent with the machine. Nobody when (or had even seen him) he slept.

Trace, he was a scary man. No man trusted him. And he trusted none. And for some reason, Reed had taken an interest in _him_ of all people.

Finally, he turned back to them, "My beam bazooka, she needs to be upgraded. Get me the materials that arrived for me." Courier boys, nothing more they had been made into by he. And obediently, they fetched the supplies.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 15, 2010)

_Lumarta Lunar Base_

Things were hectic at Lumarta Lunar Base, a newly-constructed space station built by the Earth Federation. This facility was to serve as a refueling point for the Earth Federation fleet carrying a new mobile weapon. Rumors abound as to what it is, but the one most prevailing is that it is an upgraded version of the machine that helped the EF win the war- a Gundam.

Commander Hector Moses was the man in command of Lumarta base. A hardworking veteran, he feels that the usage of his base as a refeuling point is demeaning to his men. 

Currently he sits inside his office, rubbing his scarred, bald head.  

"Great Monty, just great. Here I was hoping for a routine fuel run from one of the newer fleets, and it turns out it's harboring a new Gundam." He says to his companion.

A man in a long, black overcoat wearing a black peaked cap was stirring a cup of coffee. He handed it to Commander Moses, and then opened a packet of sugar. 

"So long as you are prepared my friend you have no need to worry." Monty reassured him. "Have you prepared your forces in case there's a Zeon attack?"

Moses chuckled. "Zeon!? Don't be so paranoid pal! With Zeon's current manpower it would be impossible for them to assault Lumarta! Hell even if they tried we have at least 3 fleets on standby for a counterattack, and that's not counting the convoy bringing this new Gundam itself."

Monty narrowed his eyes. "Such laxness will be the death of you my friend." Monty poured some sugar into an empty cup and filled it with hot water, not bothering to add anything else. "Remember how you got those scars on your head?"

As a matter of fact, Moses did. It was in a mop-up operation he and Monty participated in after the One-year war. While he and Monty inspected an installation in Bolivia on foot Zeon loyalists blew up the base. Both managed to survive, but Moses recieved the scars on his head because of it.

"It's still not possible." Moses scratched his head. "With their current forces there's no way they can do it."

Monty was still doubtful. He emptied his glass of sugar water in one gulp and stood up from his seat. "It never hurts to be careful my friend. If you'll excuse me I have to go check on my men loading those fuel tanks from Australia."

Commander Moses made a couple of sips from his cup and stood up as well. "Lemme accompany you. It's time for my daily inspections anyway."

The two men exited the room and headed for the ship bay, still waiting for the convoy to arrive.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 15, 2010)

_Ramba Ral, Nearing EF Surveying Outpost_

"The whole point of this operation is to get rid of the scouts. Do it quietly. Do it swiftly. Remeber: 3 Magellans, 8 GMs."

"Sir!" All five men saluted in synch....save for the one dressed in white, he only stood in silence. Not at attention. Just in silence. A wave of the hand dismissed them as they each made their way into their own mobile suits.

Rick Doms for the lot of them save the commander and his Gelgoog. Trace had always considered his commander an idiot for taking a Gelgoog over a Gelgoog Jager....after all, who could find it in himself to deny such a beautiful suit his time.... His Dom....he would even abandon his beloved Dom for one....

"Ensign, a word." Trace simply turned. This in itself forced the commander to make his way to him. Who held control of this squadron? Trace or himself? If he further allowed this then his men would become disloyal to him, so action was to be taken. "Your Dom...it stands out too much. Why haven't you repainted it? I told you before we left, _paint it black._"

"Because I have permission from a man above and beyond your lowly rank, Lieutenant. No, Lieutenant _Junior Grade_." Without speaking anymore, he turned back around, melodramatic in his movements. The crippled Lieutenant, however, he could only look on as his men's faces faltered and they followed Trace.
____________________________
The Doms deployed and made their way towards their target. The complication that had appeared only a few moments before seemed to have dissolved, and as such, he was glad of it. But then a voice came on the intercom: elegant, cynical, arrogant, and absolute. The voice of a noble man and the voice of a sick killer: The Ensign.

"We will divide into three groups. Sargent, you have a Beam Bazooka, you are with me; do not advance more than fifty kilometers ahead of me at any one time. You and I will snipe the targets."

And that did it for the Lieutenant, he bursted into laughter, making sure his mike was off. He had just, in his arrogance, commanded a higher officer. How he would love seeing him destroyed... A sick smile came to dominate the face, revenge was swee-

"Sir!" And as he spoke, the Dom that had taken the top right wing, fell back as did the one furthest to the left. The Lieutenant, he was left unable to speak in his quiet fury, quickly descending into a raging depression.

"Marquis, Bellinger, you will take the flank, attack from their engine side and try to take out their engines and any ability they might have of launching MSs. Focus on the ships and any MSs they still have on them, we will take care of the free flyers."

"Sir!" The two men flanked left to take their positions. "We will wait for your orders."

"Good. And, finally, Lieutenant, you will act as the bait. Try not to die....." and the onset of a quick chuckle could be heard just before the mike cut off.

This boy....this is what he had been told when he had been assigned as his commander. "He's dangerous. And he will turn your own men against you. Do not let him have _any_ power, his own powers transcend rank and what we can understand. Without your knowing it...he might even take control over you...."

"S-sir." Why was he agreeing?

"Sortie....now!" The darkness of space was revealed by the large glow of the Beam Bazookas, and the large explosion resulting of the three stricken GMs lit it up even further. The Captain rushed forward as he'd been ordered, Hyper Bazooka at the ready while the other two Doms with Hyper Bazookas approached from the port-side of the small fleet.

Another volley of Beam Bazooka fire, but this time Trace had only downed one, five GMs were dead now. "Sargent, take the rest of the GMs." And now he fixed his aim on the bridge of a magellan. Directly behind it, one of the three bursted into a magnificent light while the Doms force their way onto the next. They had yet to stop, they could only go in a straight line as commanded, and turning back to finish the job might mean death...although why they thought so, they did not know.

Another glorious blast of light, this time from the Beam Bazooka. And the Magellan's bridge split was crushed and melted underneath the heat of the blast. A quick adjustment, now the reactor...and firing.... And simultaneously the last two Magellans bursted into large flames. And with a blast of the Lieutenant's Hyper Bazooka, the last GM went down.

Total time from the first shot to the last: 2 minutes, 3 seconds.

And all the men, even the crushed Lieutenant stood at awe of the Ensign. But inside his cockpit, the Ensign could only laugh. And he laughed a madman's laugh. It was beautiful...so beautiful...and so much fun.......

This war....he wanted more of it............


----------



## Nimademe (Feb 15, 2010)

As the Zeon Soldier left the room, he let out his breath. "_Damn, Captain Star sure is menacing. I guess it's what you'd expect from such a great man._" As the grunt Rick Gene walked to the hangar area, he passed his acquaintances in the fleet. "_Afternoon guys, try not to get shot down too fast._" Rick said with a chuckle "_It's not like you have to worry about that Rick, we could send you out to space in a box and you would get back to base._" they responded with laughs all around. 

Entering the hangar, and jumping into his non-upgraded Zaku II, Rick prepared for another long sortie. As the cockpit closed, he shouted loudly the two words that define the troops of our glorious empire... "*HAIL ZEON!*"


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 18, 2010)

Miguel was tired. Nine days waiting for an ambush and nothing had shown up. In the end, they'd only ended up running back to base, defeated.

Now he was standing in front of Bright Noa. And with a broad smile, that of a politician, Bright Noa extended his hand towards him: "It'll be an honor to fight with you." Noa excused himself at that moment and as such Miguel returned to the hangar to witness the mechanics work on his squadron's mobile suits. Most of all, his Guncannon: In the wait it had sustained some serious damage from debree to the point where it had lost an arm and the armor had been damaged to the point of needing to be replaced in certain sections.

"Yo, Miguel!" His squadronmate and best friend, Richard floated close to him, extending a closed fist, Miguel pounded it. "How did it go, you son of a bitch?"

"Nothing at all but debree....and I was promoted for it too. For damaging my Guncannon, I was promoted."

"Really?! What rank?"

"Not a rank, I'm working with Noa now." Richard's lips made a dark smile, "I know, it's going to be hell...."

He sighed, relaxing against the wall and beginning to drink what was in his hand. So, when are you returning? Noa told me that he could open up one more spot of my request; a pilot I mean. Want to come with?

"Haha, this," he held his arm out, a cast enveloping it, "should be done by tomorrow. And my father said he'll see about hooking me up with one of those GM Customs within a few months too. But don't worry, I'll be with you in my GM until then bro."

"Yes....." his gaze stared past his friend and out of the glass portal to the outside space.

"Miguel?" Concern seeped into the voice.

"Yes?"

"Your hand's in your pocket....you're still holding onto it, aren't you?"

"I am." Miguel, finished with his drink tossed it aside and began to float towards the other end of the hangar.

"You should let go of her man, you'll get yourself killed over a dead person."

He turned towards his friend, replying only: "We all have a reason for fighting, for dying. This is mine. And to be perfectly honest, this career is one I do not intend to survive even in the slightest, but first I must find the traitor....

"A real soldier, huh? Motivation and everything?" A hand landed on her shoulder, and a friendly smile, "Don't forget that if you die I owe those other bastards a few hundred thousand; don't go make your friend a poor beggar now, okay?"

And smiling again, a real smile, "Haha, you son of a bitch, _I'll_ pay to see you like that!" And he drifted through the door, into the passageway.

___________________________________
Bright Noa held his hand out, "Pilots of the Earth Federation, welcome. I will be proud to serve with you on The Albion, our new Capital Ship. Let us carry out our best to serve the Federation and defend her from the Zeon Threat. And today, our first day together as a crew, we shall dedicate it to meeting one another. The One Year War taught the Earth Federation a many thing, but most of all that if a crew could not cooperate well, then it was doomed to failure. Join together and you will see just how powerful you can truly become, as such is the Power of White Base!"

A loud, deafening cheer, and Noa walked off the stage. Taken in the moment of his energy, everyone began to spread out and talk. And the new crew mates introduced one another, for they now served on the "New White Base."


----------

